# Anyone have success with this style of selling?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have read around In some other forums where some people who operate these T-Shirt sites actually purchase the t-shirts after they have sold to keep down on the over head. I looked Into this and most of the wholesale sites that offer the licensed shirts average around a 2 to 3 week shipping time. I don't know If a customer would be happy to wait this long but maybe I'm wrong. Does anyone here operate their business this way? I would love to hear If this style Is successful because I have to admit It does sound appealing because your overhead Is cut down bigtime. Thank you for any Input!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I do make our shirts after they've been ordered, but it's mostly because of the process that we use. We keep the actual blank shirts in stock, tho, unless it's a custom color that our customer requests.

I wouldn't actually order the shirts or materials to make the shirts after orders were placed...in general...but that's just me.

For larger orders this is a common practice, tho. Especially custom shirts.

But let's say you're selling shirts with heat pressed plastisol transfers on them. I wouldn't list your shirts first, wait for your first sale, then order your plastisol transfers. I'd order the transfers FIRST, then list, then wait for a sale.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Actually this Is more In regards to the Licensed T-Shirts. Like the A-Team, Nintendo, Karate Kid Type T-Shirts. Similar to 80'sTees.com. See there are a few different websites these compnaies purchase from and I have read around that some order the shirts after their customers have purchased to cut down on their overhead. When i contacted these wholesalers I am being told their shipping time Is approx. 2-3 weeks. I just was wondering If this is common practice?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

It's tempting to do it that way, but in my mind it would only cause headaches. 

Even if you post your delivery times on your site, there are MANY people who either won't read it or will ignore it, hoping that it will be different for their order.

You'll get a lot of emails asking where their orders are, or worse, asking for refunds. 

That's just my opinion, tho. Others may have success with this method.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I completely get what you are saying. I also beleive that there maybe a system that works when doing this, that is why I am asking around. Thanks!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If you can make it work for you, go for it!

And of course it never hurts to ask! 

Good luck!


----------



## JABshirts (Mar 20, 2008)

I have heard about and thought about doing this same thing. I am just not sure like you said, if the customers would be willing to wait 2-3 weeks to get their product. I know I wouldn't really want to wait that long. But it would really cut down on costs and making sure I don't get stuck with a bunch of extra shirts.


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Best way to do that is to find a t-shirt dropshipper. That way you only have to place the order, they dispatch the shirt direct to your customer. The main problems are that they are not going to have as good a margin and you have to be sure you get a good dropshipper. If they let you down then your customer will be disappointed and that doesn't do well for you. Of course if you find a good one all you have to do is sort out your website, advertise and let the orders come in, they do the rest  You usually have to subscribe to them as well.


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

a would say, no. just get a few of each initially and as their popularity increase, purchase more quantity per shipment. as a customer, there is no way i would wait 2-3 weeks for a shirt. the one week it takes ups is too long already. the only way this would work is if the shirts were some special edition, limited edition, i'm not going to wear just anywhere type shirt. just my thoughts


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I would wait that long for a custom t-shirt but not something that can be easily stocked like that. It would make more sense if the other company were a drop shipper but not a wholesaler.


----------



## peteVA (Nov 11, 2007)

Just to clear up your terminolgy - overhead is expenses like utilities, rent, etc. 

Whether you have shirts on hand or order as needed has nothing to do with overhead. 

It does have to do with the amount of investment you have made in your business, but any shirts on hand would be inventory and classed as an asset, not an expense and overhead.

Not trying to be nit-picking, but if you are going to be in business you have to understand the basic concepts.
.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

If I were to do something like that I would have a mixture of stock transfers & t-shirts on-hand also. That way you can offer special order items as well as what you have on-hand.

I would categorize the store so that customers knew what they can get right away and what they have to wait for.

Now as a customer I don't like waiting for things to arrive. I want stuff as fast as possible.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

How special are the shirts that the person couldn't just get them faster from someone else? If it's a-team, and you are 2/3 weeks, and I found 6 other A-team shirts, and the others stocked them, price being comparable it makes no difference to me where i get it, i'll pick the faster shipper.

If I absolutely can't find it anywhere but you, I am in for the wait and ticking off the days.

That is where you will win or lose this game.


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

If it is a totaly original design then it is the artists perogative to sell this way ,It is becoming more popular to do pre orders than ever. I do it.
It is a good way to test if a design 'has worked' Do a small run and if it sells well and people want it,you can have a better Idea of how big to do your next run (I give a few out of the first run to a few select t shirt afisiondo's for advertising). 
After all it is you who has to pay for the shirts in the first place,if they really like the design they genrally don't mind waiting.
That is why cottage industry is so desirable for desearning clients,they want rare/uncommon designs, they don't want a shirt from K mart that has been printed over seas and that 1 000 000 other people own as well.
It is not uncommon nowdays for people to spend up to $50-$100AUS for a good shirt.
With the pre order system you know your shirts will sell and you can buy better quality blanks to further set you apart.
I have been waiting 2 years (for reprint)for a certain threadless design (anxiety spaceman).Of course I am not suggesting you make people wait this long.
If you do do it this way never get them to pay in to far ahead of delivery.

go for it basikboy


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I was actually asking this In regards to buying wholesale from companies such as New World Sales. Like the vintage TV and Movie t-shirts. Most of what these companies sell have a minimum amount you have to order so I was just trying to think of how to approach this to make It work for me. I agree, I don't like to make customers wait but I also cannot afford to sit on that much Inventory not knowing what will sell and what will not. I would love to be able to buy from companies like these because all the shirts are fully licensed and most of the shirts are already very popular. So other then promoting your website and keeping stock you would not have to run around and check copyrights and deal with atornies to produce your own clothing that might not sell.


----------



## lancelot (Jun 1, 2007)

Sorry I misunderstood your post, that is a totaly different case, you would then be a retailer and would have buy accordingly. My wife ran a clothing shop for years before we started manufacturing, These companys usually only work COD,Minimum orders And genrally will not sell to the public (ie.small one offs). They make the sale anyway, they would rather sell large amounts for less profit margin and retail loyalty over one offs for a high profit margin.( at least if they have Integrity) . If your are to act as a 'broker' it may (will) get too messy doing it the way you are proposing, especially since it sounds like the garments you have in mind are not unique to you ,the wholesalers sell to hundreds of other people who are prepared to buy up huge to get big discounts.They have no trouble in promising next day delivery, they will make the sale over a small outfit any day.
The rag trade is a bloody cut throat industry ,unfortunatly you have to be bigger and cheaper to survive, that is why it is important to "produce your own cloathing" then you are uncomparable in the market place.

my 2 cents


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

lancelot said:


> the wholesalers sell to hundreds of other people who are prepared to buy up huge to get big discounts.They have no trouble in promising next day delivery, they will make the sale over a small outfit any day.


This was the same point I had in mind. If there are others on the net selling your same shirts and I can get delivery right away, even if they are a buck or two more than you, I won't wait for your delivery time table. You'll miss my sale.

If you have unique stuff, and it is what I want, and I cannot find it anywhere else, I will buy with you.

It's getting more competitive out there for the sale as disposable income is shrinking.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Half the battle of being in business is staying in business. If it took me 2-3 weeks to get the shirt I ordered from your site, I would not be a repeat customer. Especially if someone else or multiple places are stocking the same design and can ship that day or next day.


----------



## KINC (Apr 21, 2007)

Basikboy said:


> I was actually asking this In regards to buying wholesale from companies such as New World Sales. Like the vintage TV and Movie t-shirts. Most of what these companies sell have a minimum amount you have to order so I was just trying to think of how to approach this to make It work for me. I agree, I don't like to make customers wait but I also cannot afford to sit on that much Inventory not knowing what will sell and what will not. I would love to be able to buy from companies like these because all the shirts are fully licensed and most of the shirts are already very popular. So other then promoting your website and keeping stock you would not have to run around and check copyrights and deal with atornies to produce your own clothing that might not sell.


You can guarantee that if these shirts are already popular there are plenty of companies out there peddling them. So if it's typical for customers to wait 2-3 wks, you can differentiate yourself by being the go-to company with the fast turn around, let's say a week. 
If you don't want to sit on inventory, maybe you develop a relationship with a supplier for this sort of arrangement? Say they're your preferred supplier in exchange for a quick turn around time to your customers.


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

The retail business is tough, but I feel wholesale is the way to make money


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

If I go to any website to buy any product I expect that when money changes hands I have my product on the way to me asap. If I was shopping online for a t-shirt then I would expect it to be in stock and ready to ship. It would persuade me on whether to buy or not from that site. If it says out of stock, supply due in 4 weeks I'd go elsewhere. 

Just my .02c worth.


----------

